# Worker killed clearing storm damage in Kentucky



## ShawnK (Jul 22, 2004)

A worker from a visiting tree service was killed in Louisville last Sunday (July 18th) clearing damaged trees from the serious storms that rolled through here last week. Apparently the large tree he was felling split apart further up the trunk from previous damage, and part of it fell on him. He had two days experience cutting trees. I've attached the link below from the local paper.

http://www.courier-journal.com/localnews/2004/07/20ky/B1-storm07200-6616.html


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 22, 2004)

Two days huh? There is some reward in order here.


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 22, 2004)

notice how there number is no longer in service must have high tailed it.


----------

